# New Research Shows Potatoes Can Be Part Of A Weight Loss Regimen



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

New Research Shows Potatoes Can Be Part Of A Weight Loss Regimen Research just released by the University of California, Davis and the National Center for Food Safety and Technology, Illinois Institute of Technology demonstrates that people can include potatoes in their diet and still lose weight. This research was presented at the Obesity Society’s [...]

*Read More...*


----------

